# Cape Cod Recommendations?



## lizfox (Feb 21, 2008)

We are taking our one year old to Cape Cod in May and will be staying at Cape Cod Holiday Estates.  Does anyone have any suggestions for things to do and young kid friendly restaurants?  Also, we would love opinions on the best seafood restaurants (especially for lobster), and ice cream shops in Cape Cod.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Feb 21, 2008)

Here are my suggestion (copied from an earlier reply):

Walk & visit Chatham:
http://www.chathaminfo.com/

Visit Chatham light:
http://lighthouse.cc/chatham/

Visit Cape Cod Light, N. Turo:
http://lighthouse.cc/highland/index.html

Visit the Nauset Light, Eastham:
http://www.nausetlight.org/

Walk & visit Hyannis:
http://www.hyannis.com/

Walk & visit P-town:
http://www.iamprovincetown.com/index.html

Climb the Pilgrims monument in P-town:
http://pilgrim-monument.org/t3/index.php

Go whale watching from P-town:
http://www.whalewatch.com/

Visit the Cape Cod National Seashore, water will still be cold:
http://www.nps.gov/archive/caco/home.html

Visit Coast Guard Beach (part of CCNS):
http://travelwithkids.about.com/libr...each2004_8.htm

Hike/bike the Cape Cod rail trail:
http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/southeast/ccrt.htm

Take a train ride from Hyannis:
http://www.capetrain.com/

Visit Marth’s Vinyard or Nantucket by ferry from Woods Hole or Hyannis:
http://web1.steamshipauthority.com/ssa/
http://www.hy-linecruises.com/

Go antiquing on Rte 6A:
http://www.capecodcommission.org/byway.htm

Visit & enjoy a drive-in theater/flea market (you do know what a drive-in theater is, don’t you ; the flea market is during the day), Wellfleet:
http://www.wellfleetdrivein.com/

Golf anyone?
http://www.capecodchamber.org/cape_cod_golf_courses.asp

Take a hike!
http://www.cctrails.org/

Do some shopping at the Christmas Tree Shops (there are 6?? on Cape Cod):
http://www.christmastreeshops.com/massachusetts.html

Watch the fishermen unload the catch of the day at the Chatham Fish Pier & then buy it at the little fish store there:
http://www.telecamsystems.com/fishpier/

While at P-town, take a dune tour:
http://www.artsdunetours.com/index.html

Just scratching the surface.

For lobsters, you could try the Lobster Pot Restaurant in P'town.



SBtS


----------



## tonyg (Feb 21, 2008)

You might like the Sandwich Glass Museum.
You can also take the Whale Watch from Hyannis (I liked it better)


----------



## Timesharemogul (Feb 22, 2008)

*Ice cream, and seafood*

Liz,
    Depending on when you're at Cape Cod Holiday Estates, FOUR SEASONS ICE CREAM in Centerville is THE ultimate place for homemade ice cream on the Cape. They usually open a few days (2 to 9 to be specific) prior to Memorial Day. Their website: http://fourseasicecream.com
    Seafood: I second Sailbad's suggestion of the Lobster Pot Restaurant in Provincetown for lobster or anything else (I'm partial to salmon). With ONE exception: fresh tuna- if you're going to go all the way up to P-Town from Mashpee, and want fresh tuna I'd eat at Clem & Ursie's on Shankpainter Road. They also serve children size meals and are often (but not always) a member of the Rewardsnetwork dining program.
Lobster Pot website: http://www.ptownlobsterpot.com
Clem & Ursie's: http://www.clemandursies.com


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow my reply is missing that I posted this morning. Some CC places may not be open yet.

Cape Cod Potato Chip Factory Tour.http://www.capecodtoday.com/index.php?module=pnBizDir&func=click&lid=1391
.
Oh well here is the ice cream list.

http://www.capecodtoday.com/index.php?module=pnBizDir&func=viewlinks&browse=&sort=534&offset=0

Four Seas and School House in Harwich are notable. I can vouch for Somerset Creamery in Bourne as we know the owners and the ice cream. I have gone to Four Seas but not School House. There is a nice Old Country Store just before Four Seas.

Seafood in Wareham on Rt 6 -Lindays is just super. They have a Fisherman's Platter for two for $34.99. Clam Chowder is great. You must ask for the platter as it is not on the menu.

On Rt 6A somewhere near Brewster is Captain Frostys soft serve and the fried clams and lobster rolls are pretty great.

Mashpee Commons shops are right near the resort. Around the corner in a plaza is a Marshalls and Roche Brothers Supermarket. Nice place and prepared reasonable soups and meals. I think there is a Stop N Shop grocer in the Mashpee Commons Plaza and a cinema.

There was a seafood place just over the Bass River  next to River view Timseshare on Rt 28 past Cove at Yarmouth that was reasonable. No fried clams though. Luncheon meals were $7-a$10. 

Baxters was just increibly pricey.


----------



## silentg (Feb 23, 2008)

There is a Cape Cod Canal Cruise that your little one and you would enjoy. It just takes you around the canal and if you like to bike ride there is a bike trail right along the canal. You can also walk on the trail with a stroller. There is also a train that goes from Sandwich to Hyannis, but may only run in the summer.  If you go over the bridge there is Ediville Railroad in Carver on Rte. 58 is a nice train ride for children.  Right at Cape Cod Holiday Estates they have a mini golf putting green, your child may be a bit young for that though.  TerryC


----------



## bobcat (Feb 23, 2008)

silentg said:


> There is a Cape Cod Canal Cruise that your little one and you would enjoy. It just takes you around the canal and if you like to bike ride there is a bike trail right along the canal. You can also walk on the trail with a stroller. There is also a train that goes from Sandwich to Hyannis, but may only run in the summer.  If you go over the bridge there is Ediville Railroad in Carver on Rte. 58 is a nice train ride for children.  Right at Cape Cod Holiday Estates they have a mini golf putting green, your child may be a bit young for that though.  TerryC



I would go to Woods Hole for a few hours.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Feb 24, 2008)

I cannot believe someone would send you to the Sandwich Glass Museum with a 1 year old.  That is asking for disaster!!

Judie  (grandma of a 1 year old).


----------



## silentg (Feb 24, 2008)

Heritage Plantation in Sandwich would be better with a 1 year old, they have a Carousel and lot of flowers on the grounds.


----------



## scotlass (Feb 25, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> Seafood in Wareham on Rt 6 -Lindays is just super. They have a Fisherman's Platter for two for $34.99. Clam Chowder is great. You must ask for the platter as it is not on the menu.


We ate at Lindsey's in Wareham yesterday and mentioned that they were recommended on TUG and we got a free dessert!  The food was very good.

www.lindseysfamilyrestaurant.com


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 25, 2008)

scotlass
Dessert is the best part of a meal. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## pambroselli86 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Spanky's Clam Shack & Seaside Saloon,*

Our family really enjoyed Spank's in Hyannis.  The link is below..
 

http://www.spankysclamshack.com/


----------



## Hornet441 (May 12, 2008)

This is great info. We will be staying at Holiday Estates 1st week in June. Any recommendations for golf courses in the area?
Also, does Holiday Estates have Wi Fi access?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Scott_Ru (May 13, 2008)

Hornet441 said:


> This is great info. We will be staying at Holiday Estates 1st week in June. Any recommendations for golf courses in the area?
> Also, does Holiday Estates have Wi Fi access?
> Thanks for the help.



Olde Barnstable Fairgrounds golf course is a gem.

http://www.obfgolf.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## Aldo (May 15, 2008)

Mitchell's Steak House in Hyannis/Barnstable.  Right by the airfield.  Very good, reasonable.


----------



## gorevs9 (May 15, 2008)

Scott_Ru said:


> Olde Barnstable Fairgrounds golf course is a gem.
> 
> http://www.obfgolf.com/
> 
> Enjoy!



I agree, other recommendations are The Captains, Bayberry, and Hyannis. 

On the other side of the Bourne Bridge (about a 30 minute drive) are Crosswinds, Atlantic and Waverly Oaks.
If you are willing to pay the "big bucks"  you may want to check out Pinehills in Plymouth (www.pinehillsgolf.com).  Probably the nicest course in the area

Hit 'em straight

Mike


----------



## glenmore (May 15, 2008)

And . . . you have to shop at Cuffy's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wackymother (May 15, 2008)

You know there's a store in Falmouth called Soft as a Grape? It sells about the same stuff as Cuffy's for much higher prices...but when you go in, the air actually smells like grapes! And the name is so silly that we always have a big discussion about exactly how soft a grape is.


----------



## GordonH (May 21, 2008)

*Mitchell's in Hyannis*

We were on the Cape beginning of May and Mitchell's looked closed.  Try the Silver Lounge on Route 25A in Falmouth.  Large local following.


----------



## Moosie (May 22, 2008)

Wacky,

I have a Tee shirt from them I picked up years ago in Newport RI,.


----------



## cche (May 27, 2008)

Hornet441 said:


> This is great info. We will be staying at Holiday Estates 1st week in June. Any recommendations for golf courses in the area?
> Also, does Holiday Estates have Wi Fi access?
> Thanks for the help.




Hi Hornet, 
We do have free WiFi access in the lobby and community lodge area. Most people use our office space for this. 

As for golf courses we have a great golf guide that some of our staff put together, mention it at check in!

If you have any other questions feel free to email us at the resort - cche@capecod.net

(also, great set of links for stuff on cape cod)


----------

